
Japan may pick robots over immigrants - J3L2404
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8687196.stm
======
redcap
Regarding nursing here, the video makes the point that Japan values racial
homogeneity to the point that they will let robots take care of their elderly.
The flip side of the racial side is that despite bringing in approximately 300
Filipino nurses on a study program to become Japanese nurses, after the three
years of their program, only 2 or 3 nurses passed the (kanji-based) test that
let them become fully-fledged nurses. This was with one girl religiously
studying to 1am in order to cram the necessary kanji.

The point that's missing from the whole nursing debate is that there already
is enough qualified nurses in Japan, just that they don't stick around at the
hospitals due to the harsh working environment and long working hours. If the
hospitals were able to introduce a more flexible working system there wouldn't
be as many problems.

------
wisty
Robots replace girls. So population ages. Who will nurse them now?

